# linux anyone?



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

i hate windows.


is there anyone out there that uses linux?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm going to start using apple pretty soon.:tongue:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I need to find out how to partition my hard drive, then find some way of actually booting Linux properly. Damn ISO burners are evil. Sorry there. Cryptonia might be able to help, he uses Ubuntu.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

yep, night beat me to it. I'm on Hardy Heron (xubuntu) and it's working out quite well for me now. I had a friend partition my hard drive and install xubuntu on it (the dell insprion E1705 laptop with an ATI radeon X1400 graphics card doesn't mix well with ubuntu for some reason. He had to do some weird extra stuff to get it to work).... but once its working i can help you figure out how to do stuff. I don't know it inside and out, by any means, but I can get around alright and introduce you to the terminal (which is pretty much necessary for installing things) if you get it up and running.


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

did you purchase a copy of software or did you wirte your own code?


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

neither, it's free. You can download it to burn onto a cd from Get Ubuntu - Download, request a CD, or buy on CD/DVD | Ubuntu

There's also a xubuntu and a kubuntu out there. I'm not sure what the difference is between the three versions... so you might want to check out their FAQs or poke around the sites or something til you find it.

Nothing open-source (that I've seen yet) costs money at all, which is really nice. Some programs don't work well with each other and take some fiddling around with to work (my sound didn't work with flash, which is used for Youtube videos, for instance), but there're a _lot_ of people who can help you out online with it. I've never yet tried to do anything where i could type my problem into google and find a forum where someone had already fixed it.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> I need to find out how to partition my hard drive, then find some way of actually booting Linux properly. Damn ISO burners are evil. Sorry there. Cryptonia might be able to help, he uses Ubuntu.


Which Operating System are you using, if you are switching I'm just going to guess Vista. Vista comes with a Disk Manager that will allow you to Partition your files. All you have to do is right click on computer and it will bring up a list of options. You will then see Manager and, ofcourse, you click there. It will bring up a tab that has a few options. You will want to go to the storage tab and click Disk Management. When you're there you can right click on your C drive and choice shrink volume. Read what it says before you click anything else, after you have entered the amount you want to Take off of your current hard drive click okay. It will probably ask you to restart.

I suggest IMGBurn for ISO Burners. 

@Topic. I've tried linux, and I really wanted to like it, but I always end back up on Windows. OSX is a horrible operating system because it's to easy. Linux is a okay operating system but it lacks program/support, and Windows is just right. The right mixture of Hardness and Program Support, and I've never had it fail me. My laptop has never crashed.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> Which Operating System are you using, if you are switching I'm just going to guess Vista. Vista comes with a Disk Manager that will allow you to Partition your files. All you have to do is right click on computer and it will bring up a list of options. You will then see Manager and, ofcourse, you click there. It will bring up a tab that has a few options. You will want to go to the storage tab and click Disk Management. When you're there you can right click on your C drive and choice shrink volume. Read what it says before you click anything else, after you have entered the amount you want to Take off of your current hard drive click okay. It will probably ask you to restart.


Does this also apply for XP? I have a Toshiba with XP. I want to switch to see what everyone's talking about with Linux. Hm, I'll check for a Disk Manager anyway. Hold on. 



> I suggest IMGBurn for ISO Burners.


Thanks. 



> @Topic. I've tried linux, and I really wanted to like it, but I always end back up on Windows. OSX is a horrible operating system because it's to easy. Linux is a okay operating system but it lacks program/support, and Windows is just right. The right mixture of Hardness and Program Support, and I've never had it fail me. My laptop has never crashed.


Was it just one distro you tried? Which one?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> Does this also apply for XP? I have a Toshiba with XP. I want to switch to see what everyone's talking about with Linux. Hm, I'll check for a Disk Manager anyway. Hold on.


Disk Management




nightriser13 said:


> Thanks.


No Problem.



nightriser13 said:


> Was it just one distro you tried? Which one?


Ubuntu and Fedora. If you stick with XP you could use LiteStep. I'm currently using Vista x64, and I'm waiting on a leaked release of Se7en B1 7000 x64.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Any recommendations for a decent linux OS, I am getting preeety tired of this Windows stuff.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Any recommendations for a decent linux OS, I am getting preeety tired of this Windows stuff.


Again have you checked out LiteStep? It changes alot of things. 

LiteStep - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If you are really wanting to go linux I suggest OpenSuse, Ubuntu, and Fedora.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


>


The bad thing is I've had a conversation like that before.


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok, i feel like i have to take a stand for Linux here. I use Linux, Debian GNU/Linux to be precise.
If anyone has concrete questions regarding it then go ahead, i'd be glad to help. I won't react to general "Windows vs. Linux"-flames though. Am tired of that. 

Ogion


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Ogion, take a look at my enquiry prior to the posts with the webcomic page.. Just to reiterate, what linux OS do _you_ recommend?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Ogion, take a look at my enquiry prior to the posts with the webcomic page.. Just to reiterate, what linux OS do _you_ recommend?


I suggested three.


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

if you are asking for sppecific distros...Well, that is a hot topic as well, offten flamewarlike, but i may name some:
I use Debian and can only praise it for its professionalism (and its package mangement). Very competent distro, very reliable, needs a little more work in terms of invested time though (for it does not reallyy come with 'userfriendly' setup wizards and config-helpers).
Ubuntu and consorts as a distro for beginners, it also is a child distro from Debian, and thusly has too the best package management.
openSUSE is quite popular as well, though i really dislike it. It comes with this all powerful config tool yast, which pretty much messes everyone up who tries to do things maually though for beginners it is probably great, at least when they come with Windows/Mac mentality.

Though this is of course only a very small number out of the hundreds of distros. If you are serious about it then i would recommend just testing some and decide which will be the best for you specifically. Remember: There is no best distro. There are only distros which differently fit your needs and wishes...

Ogion


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Asides from an imminent bit of noob chatter, I ran my last computer on the back of a Debian, it was alright, but I gave in after a while and got a Vista system out of laziness.

Noob question: What the hell is the Chaos platform?


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

Yea, well, your choice. I stayed with Debian for three years now and am not about to change that. 

The what? "Chaos platform"? No idea.

Ogion


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

The myth that Chaos, sigh, alas I shall never find out.. It works on Solaris apparently.:laughing:


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

Uhm, yea, i think i am still missing the point.

Ogion


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

So... Solaris being the most suitable platform for a linux "distro" (as you call it)..
Chaos is some OS that is meant to be good for it.


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

How can Solaris be a platform for a Linux distro, as many call it? It is in itself an operating system, as is Linux.
And with "Chaos" you mean perhaps this? And what is "to be good for it"??

Ogion


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok then.. Whatever you say lad.. Taking it lightly here.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I despise MS for having sired that abomination we call vista. I'm thankful I'm still using my reliable XP 32 sp2.
If I am forced to upgrade before they fix that blunder, I'll probably go linux.

I think I've had good luck, but Windows has always treated me well.


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Ok then.. Whatever you say lad.. Taking it lightly here.


Huh? Now i am confused. 
What exactly is your point?

Ogion


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

There is no point.. Where did you get that impression?:wink:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> I despise MS for having sired that abomination we call vista. I'm thankful I'm still using my reliable XP 32 sp2.
> If I am forced to upgrade before they fix that blunder, I'll probably go linux.
> 
> I think I've had good luck, but Windows has always treated me well.


The fix is in. It's called Windows Se7en and it fucking rule. I was in the original Alpha and now I just need to wait for the x64 version of Beta 1 to be released. The Alpha was hella cool though.


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

I dunno, Nephilim, i thought you had something to say, because, you know, you said something...

Ogion


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

i purchased a 10 buck software pack with a disk and some info books to get my feet wet with linux. redhat. which i have heard is okay. i have my "trial" computer that i will be using to learn with.


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

Have fun with that. And though i do have no experience with RedHat you can ask question which i hopefully will be able to answer. 
Though of course you will get better results in a linux forum...

Ogion


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

thank you for the help. yeah i should devote some time to a linux forum... i just feel retarted around techies...lol.


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, it is more depending on the 'committment' thann on the factual knowledge. As long as you are willing to learn you prolly will be alright. That is who these guys want to talk to  They most hate the kind which "just want something work" and "i won't use the commandline. Period"

Ogion


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

that has to be the best advice i have been given on this topic. thank you.


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

There is no doubt Vista is a failure, but the problem with Linux is that I want to buy a car, not build one. Linux has the unfortunate side of effect of occasionally side tracking you for hours if you are trying to do something new with it, like a new game or complex application. Unless someone already has some interest in the fundamentals of an OS, I would not recommend it. The open source concept is a baby and needs to grow; it has potential. Right now there really isn't any reasonable choice except windows or a mac (I am not a fan of macs either).


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't think you know what you are talking about, Zulban. 
First: To stay in your metaphor: You don't have to build your car with Linux. There are a lot of distros out there which are as easy or easier than Windows to use. But even then, if you are trying to do something new, be it with computers or with horses or cars or whatever, you have to invest a certain amount of time and learning capacity. Simple as that. How much of each is totally relative, depending on many things, like the degree of complexity of the task, the circumstances, your learning capacity, motivation etc etc...
Secondly it is not a sensible thing to "not recommend it" without stating more variables. Not recommended for whom, for which purpose, which reasons, which assumptions...
The open source concept is a baby?? Seriously? So it is no reasonable alternative? Do you use Firefox or Thunderbird? Many people do and are very happy with it. Do you from time to time browse Webpages? The majority of them use Apache as their web-server, which is Opensource and very reliable. Most embedded devices use Linux. 
The opensource concept is no baby, It produces good results is cost-free for you and is a basic human mode of working, by cooperation out of shared interests.

Ogion


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Ogion said:


> To stay in your metaphor: You don't have to build your car with Linux.


There is more technical effort and specialized knowledge required to operate Linux than Windows and if you disagree you are deluding yourself. I am really not sure how you are even arguing that Linux does not require as much tinkering as Windows (for the average user). I would rather spend my time learning more C++ than learning how to mount a drive on a Linux command prompt.



> Secondly it is not a sensible thing to "not recommend it" without stating more variables. Not recommended for whom, for which purpose, which reasons, which assumptions...


Read the thread, I was talking to slightlybatty who started it. I recommend they stick with windows, and if they are simply annoyed with vista (as the entire world is right now) simply downgrade to xp instead of devoting many hours to Linux.



> The open source concept is a baby?? Seriously? So it is no reasonable alternative? Do you use Firefox or Thunderbird?


I use Firefox alongside IE, and never said it is no reasonable alternative for _anything_. Straw man argument! I meant it is no reasonable alternative for slightybatty. Linux is, and has been since the start, incredible for networking. And yes, Linux is a baby, compared to windows and mac. Do some math. Linux will win in the end, so calm down.

I'm not going to take part any longer in a classic Os argument


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

Lol, however you like.
Just some things:
I have a roommate, who has Ubuntu in her notebook, installed by her brother. She has very little knowledge of it and computers in general, but she gets along with it just fine. So no, it doesn't have to be a 'tinkering relationship'. At the same time i have another roommate with Windows who doesn't get along with it other than ask for help. So it is all relative to the user.
But ok, lets end here, because these arguments usually benefit noone except the trolls.

Ogion


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm using Ubuntu 8.04. It's much better than windows. But sometimes I have problems watching videos (but not on Youtube) I found that installing and experimenting with Linux really stimulated my Se. But I don't know anything about coding.


----------



## remer (Dec 10, 2009)

*Try Linux, right now!*

Probably everyone has already been working with a computer right now, and almost all of these people know how to work in Windows. But, if you have no or little experience with Windows, or i.e. you install a computer for your children, then I definitely recommended to install a distribution of Linux/GNU on your computer. 
*
Why Linux?* 
- The operating system costs nothing, for zero dollars you'll have a working, stable, user-friendly workspace.
- There is no need to (buy and) install additional 'security' (anti-virus/malware/etc) software.
- Most distributions are shipped with a package management application, which is a collection of additional software that is tested and works stable on your computer.
- All additional software is free of charge and applications are available in all thinkable categories. 
- Installing additional software is simply selecting in the appropriate applications, click the Install button and verify with your password.
- Security and program updates for ALL additional installed software through the package manager is automatically taken care of.
- The Linux community is growing in numbers, and thus gaining help from people you know is increasing.
(- Virtually almost every program you have used in Windows has an open source alternative.) 
(- When no open source alternatives are available linux has a application called WINE that can run most applications of the Windows platform.)

In my humble opinion, the only reasons why a consumer would need Windows:
- Your computer has hardware which isn't supported by Linux.
- You need certain software for professional application or other reasons which don't run under Linux.
- Playing high-end video games for PC which don't run under Linux or suffer from too much performance loss.

*Trying out Linux, right now!*
For anyone reading this thread, who relate to the people who "hate windows" or "get tired of windows". Stand still for a moment and ask yourselves, what it is you dislike about windows and would like to see different? Write this down and then go Wubi - Ubuntu Installer for Windows and download & execute the installer.
_
Wubi is an officially supported Ubuntu installer for Windows users that can bring you to the Linux world with a single click. Wubi allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu as any other Windows application, in a simple and safe way. Are you curious about Linux and Ubuntu? Trying them out has never been easier!

_Wubi installs the Ubuntu 9.10 Linux distribution in such a way Windows treats it as an installed program. And it automatically adds Ubuntu to the boot loader, that means when you start the computer, it asks you if you want to start Windows (default) or Ubuntu Linux. If you notice that the points you have written down earlier are not solved by using Linux and you think you are better off with Windows, you reboot back to Windows and uninstall Ubuntu by going to your Control Panel > Software > Uninstall Wubi/Ubuntu.

As said on the website itself, trying out Linux has never been easier and makes threads like this one, in essence, unnecessary.



NephilimAzrael said:


> Any recommendations for a decent linux OS, I am getting preeety tired of this Windows stuff.





slightlybatty said:


> i hate windows.
> is there anyone out there that uses linux?


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I wish I would have known about that before ubuntu redid my master boot record to install grub. Now if I ever want to get rid of linux I have to run a program to repair my boot record


----------



## gee8648 (Jan 8, 2010)

I use Ubuntu and I love it, its very user friendly (though not as much as Mac OSX or Windows). It just takes a little to learn it but once you do its fantastic, you can customize everything and decide exactly what goes on your computer and runs. I would recommend it for general use and I would recommend Windows for other things like multimedia and games.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

so I installed Ubuntu 9.1.0 or whatever on my laptop and it doesn't recognize my aethros wireless card. I grabbed the drivers from madwifi and tried following some online instructions for manual installation but Ubuntu is acting like the wireless card isn't even attached to my computer. Anyone know of an easy fix for this? I am going to continue to surf the web so I may find something but if you know of an easy way please feel free to message me.


----------



## seraphiel (Dec 26, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> so I installed Ubuntu 9.1.0 or whatever on my laptop and it doesn't recognize my aethros wireless card. I grabbed the drivers from madwifi and tried following some online instructions for manual installation but Ubuntu is acting like the wireless card isn't even attached to my computer. Anyone know of an easy fix for this? I am going to continue to surf the web so I may find something but if you know of an easy way please feel free to message me.


Not sure because I don't use Karmic or that type of card but I was able to find this:

Re: Atheros WiFi Adapter not working in 9.10 Karmic
After upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10, my Atheros (ar5212/ar5213) wireless device was not working, although it had been working before the upgrade. After hours of searching many, many websites, I found a post that mentioned "blacklist-ath_pci.conf". I typed "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf". This is what opened:

# For some Atheros 5K RF MACs, the madwifi driver loads buts fails to
# correctly initialize the hardware, leaving it in a state from
# which ath5k cannot recover. To prevent this condition, stop
# madwifi from loading by default. Use Jockey to select one driver
# or the other. (Ubuntu: #315056, #323830)
blacklist ath5k

I put a "#" in front of the last line (#blacklist ath5k) saved the file, and rebooted (logging out and back in probably would have worked, but after all my searching and reading I wasn't taking any chances.)

It works.


----------



## seraphiel (Dec 26, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> I wish I would have known about that before ubuntu redid my master boot record to install grub. Now if I ever want to get rid of linux I have to run a program to repair my boot record


You can always keep grub without linux. It won't hurt anything.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

thanks for the tip, I'll check it out. I'm currently running some updates plugged into my router. I'm hoping it'll help.


----------



## remer (Dec 10, 2009)

Although I am no expert, I do run Ubuntu 9.10. 

After a search I read that in _theory_ almost every Atheros card should work compared to Ubuntu 9.04 thus making the use of Madwifi driver unnecessary. I found two possible solutions depending on the hardware you have.

In case you own an Acer Aspire One netbook open the file by running in term:
1. gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
2. Append without quotes 'blacklist acer_wmi' to the end of the file.

Or if you have no Acer netbook skip the step above and execute this command 
1. sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic

In both cases, reboot for the changes to have effect.



RighteousRob said:


> so I installed Ubuntu 9.1.0 or whatever on my laptop and it doesn't recognize my aethros wireless card. I grabbed the drivers from madwifi and tried following some online instructions for manual installation but Ubuntu is acting like the wireless card isn't even attached to my computer. Anyone know of an easy fix for this? I am going to continue to surf the web so I may find something but if you know of an easy way please feel free to message me.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

yes I also hear that it supports most atheros cards but I also hear that Vaio computers are not very linux friendly. I have a couple other steps to try, but yours is by far the shortest so far so the next time I can have a direct internet connection it will be the first one I try. thanks for the tip


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

I lovvveee Linux. I got 9.10 running dual boot with Vista on my laptop; I've been using Ubuntu since 8.10. I'm interested in seeing what other distributions are all about though. Fedora looks pretty good. Anybody use it?


----------



## remer (Dec 10, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> so the next time I can have a direct internet connection it will be the first one I try. thanks for the tip


No problem, good luck with it, issues can be real hard sometimes.



lateralus said:


> I lovvveee Linux. I got 9.10 running dual boot with Vista on my laptop; I've been using Ubuntu since 8.10. I'm interested in seeing what other distributions are all about though. Fedora looks pretty good. Anybody use it?


I used Fedora a couple of times at the university, our faculty ran it. But not enough times to compare it to my normal Ubuntu use. However I run Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10 on a 12" laptop right now. It's the horizontal panel at the bottom that makes up .the main of Fedora's interface, which I don't like. When I used Ubuntu Desktop 9.04 I used to stick with the uppper horizontal panel, and deleted the lower one, and instead added a dock, like we know from Mac OS X.

i think in the end it is the feel you perceive from your desktop, and they amount of control your os gives you. I am especially fond of the many packages precompiied for ubuntu, oh btw, you could try Linux Mint. It is based on Ubuntu, but with all proprietary codecs and stuff default installed, and a custom skin, and some tweak applications,, oh and a different software center. Unfortunately there is no Wubi installer for Mint. So you'll have to try with a LiveCD, yes Mint I recommend for a desktop/laptop.

I'm myself waiting for Ubuntu Moblin Remix to become more stable, the interface ist geil.


----------



## seraphiel (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, Mint is one of the ones I use.

It's especially great if you like Compiz, you can get it with Compiz already set up (I set up compiz in older Ubuntu before and it was a pain in the ass haha)

And I do find Compiz to be actually useful, aside from the eyecandy effects. It has some neat features for organizing your workspace.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Crunchbang > All.


----------



## remer (Dec 10, 2009)

seraphiel said:


> And I do find Compiz to be actually useful, aside from the eyecandy effects. It has some neat features for organizing your workspace.


Yes me too, unfortunately I can't get it to work with my laptop's ATI card 

On my desktop I assigned organizing functions attached to the corners. 
- Hovering over the top left edge gives an overview of all opened windows in the current desktop. (Much like in Mac Os)
- Top right: activates widgets (but i'm not using widgets a lot)
And the most important two:
- Bottom right: Activates expo wall. I get an overview of all my four virtual desktops 2x2 (on a normal day I'd use #1 for web browsing, #2 television or video app, #3 rythmbox, #4 testing/terminal)
- Bottom left: Minimize to desktop.
> I like to simply throw my mouse in a corner, much like a simple gesture.

In addition, the hotkeys:
- I set up Alt+Tab to cycle windows in current desktop.
- Super (windows key) + Tab to cycle windows in all virtual desktops.
- Oh and the best of Compiz has to be the Desktop Zoom function, you can enhance anything!
- Super + 1 zoom level I, Super+2 zoom level II, Super+3 zoom level III
- Super + Mousewheel to zoom out and zoom in. Same as Ctrl+Super and Arrow up and down.
- Super + CTRL + Alt and arrow keys to move the zoom area, I'd sit on my couch with only my wireless keyboard, reading an ebook/website. Or show pictures and able to zoom and out easily.
- Oh and don't forget to install Gnome Do at Super+Space, it is a super search, apple users would recognize it as Spotlight, I run it to do everything with the keyboard, launch applications, dictionary, sound control (mute), search files and open directories
- Plus hotkeys to switch to different virtual desktops, move apps from one side to the other keyboard only.

I don't use the Cube, isn't unpractical, and the flip effect I find a waste of resources. I rather use Alt+arrow keys to navigate through my virtual desktops.



Cheshire Wolf said:


> Crunchbang > All.


Oh nice, I had never heard about it before, it's look real nice and although I have never run, It might prefer this over Mint only based on the looks of it. The user interface remind of one I used running LiteStep shell replacement under Windows. It is very minimal which I like. However the Netbook version isn't close to Ubuntu Netbook Remix or Moblin. Crunchbang is all mouse, but since the rise of touchscreens in the mainstream, it might not endure. The interface is too slim.

Ubuntu Netbook Remix, has nice big icons, see:


----------



## remer (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry for double posting, something went wrong while editing.

Talking about multi touch and such, when you own a (multi-) touchscreen or -touchpad and you run Windows, have a look at Con10uum! Or have a look at it, anyway! It is a new user interface design, with the creator combined which his 10/gui separate screen, separate touchpad input concept.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

that is pretty amazing, but I like idea behind project natal better:

It may be for gaming, but the implications are clear: without controllers, there’s nothing stopping you from manipulating a computer display with nothing but your own paws.


----------



## remer (Dec 10, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> that is pretty amazing, but I like idea behind project natal better:


Yeah, Natal is great, a few days ago I asked a salesman, he said they should launch it this winter, atleast in the states, hopefully it's in europe not long after.

However, Natal is for gaming in the livingroom, the 10/GUI + Con10uum is a concept to transform the Desktop, literally the computer on your desk. Second to that, I believe all netbooks/laptops will disappear and transform into tablets in various sizes. Then again I'd iike to see both merge, in time. in my home, every surface would become a interface. I could give voice commands but at times I would like to sit at my desk and write. My whole desk would be a Microsoft Surface like interface. But then I would have blank tables on top of it, and like they showed in the Avatar movie, you use a pinch or other gestures to pick up your digital wirting on top of the tablet and continue there or go somewhere else. Everyone will have their own blank tablets, at home you would have a couple of spares. Mobile data. Each interface, each computer should be compatible. I have this presentation sheet on my table, walk towards a projector wall and add it with a simple gesture right on top of it, no more usb sticks or file opening nonsense, but intuitive interacting. I would have a certain space of my desk where new email would present it self. Have all my walls covered in OLED displays and have digital clocks, paintings, weather station or a beautiful look out at the beach there where I want it. or turn a complete wall into a cinema or for gaming. And when the high tech engineers create the easy voice programming language, like talking to your computer, which understand what you want, you can create filters by voice of the stuff you want your computer to show you...

Ah now let all these things run linux, powah to the user!


----------



## whisperycat (Aug 9, 2009)

*Free for all*

It's Apple Mac at home, since out of the box, Mac OS X is a Unix variant with a decent interface and lots of immediately useable & useful, (although proprietary) integrated multimedia software. I treated myself to the Mac Mini a few years ago. Previous to that I ran Mandrake Linux (versions 8 to 11) on any number of old, low spec PCs. With VirtualBox (free from Sun) I also run several different Distros of Linux on my Mac Mini. Mandriva is another good distro. I don't like SuSE. 

I agree with a number of posters to date, and strongly reccomend Ubuntu, or a flavour thereof, for anyone desperate to get off the Windows upgrade treadmill, yet still be able to mail, surf, organise digital pics and music files, burn CDs etc. Ubuntu have a different take on application software to most of the other Linux variants, third party software is in great supply, and easier to download. 

There's even a Linux distro devoted to games 
live.linux-gamers.net


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

so I finally got the madwifi drivers to load but still no luck with my wireless card. I got to say that this is not a great linux experience for me, I know it's mostly just my hardware, i've read enough online to know that vaio's do not go well with linux but this is getting to be rather annoying. Do I need to run an application to get my wireless card turned on?

Will the light for my wireless come on once ubuntu recognizes it is there?


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Nevermind I got it working, don't ask me how as I was doing multiple things at the same time but something worked and I'm not going to try to push my luck by trying to figure it out what it was.


----------

